# Photos: Julio Cesar Chavez Jr vs. Matt Vanda II Las Vegas Nevada



## ultravista (Nov 11, 2008)

Photos from the November 1st Julio Cesar Chavez Jr vs. Matt Vanda II fight in Las Vegas, Nevada.

All Fight Galleries
http://www.ultravista.com/g2/main.php?g2_itemId=31460

Black and White (Chavez vs Vanda)
http://www.ultravista.com/g2/main.php?g2_itemId=33365

Fights
- Jorge Arce vs Isidro Garcia
- Lamont Peterson vs Lanardo Tyner
- Nonito Donaire vs Moruti Mthalane
- Julio Cesar Chavez Jr vs Matt Vanda 

Check out the galleries for additional photos.
































Thanks for looking!


----------



## keybq (Nov 11, 2008)

holy crap those where amazing. if the punches dont kill them they will die from mursa. Dam thats alot of sweat


----------



## ultravista (Nov 11, 2008)

Thanks, it was a great fight and I was surprised to be ringside. Most of the time I'm auxilliary shooting with the Sigma 120-300mm f/2.8.


----------



## Hoppy (Nov 12, 2008)

Amazing quality. I hope your editor published them


----------



## platano (Nov 12, 2008)

great shots, who won?


----------



## ultravista (Nov 12, 2008)

Chavez Jr. won by decision.


----------



## ultravista (Nov 18, 2008)

Thanks for the comments.

I am also covering Hatton / Malignaggi this weekend. I'll post a few photos after the fight. 

The boxing gallery is here >> http://www.ultravista.com/g2/main.php?g2_itemId=25746


----------



## gsgary (Nov 18, 2008)

Spot on :thumbup: that is something i would love to shoot


----------



## rom4n301 (Nov 18, 2008)

I LOVE number 5 the expression on the guys face is priceless and the guy on the right sure does have a lot of tattoos


----------



## ultravista (Nov 18, 2008)

Thanks, my UFC 91 photo gallery link is below ... if you like that sort of thing 

http://www.ultravista.com/g2/main.php?g2_itemId=33752


----------



## Soto (Nov 18, 2008)

WOW.... Amazing shots...


----------



## ultravista (Nov 18, 2008)

Thank you. I used the Sigma 120-300mm f/2.8 with a 1.4x tele-converter. ISO 1250 at 1/250.


----------



## lids369 (Nov 20, 2008)

ive always wanted to go to one of these fights. those are really good shots.


----------



## AtlPikMan (Nov 20, 2008)

Man O Man, Lettin the sweat Fly...Good Show!


----------



## ultravista (Nov 20, 2008)

Thank you. It is a lot of fun, hard work, but fun.


----------



## quickshot (Nov 20, 2008)

:hail: ahh they look so intimidating! please don't hurt me!

Seriously, crazy shots!!!! That's so awesome!!!! It's like i'm there...though glad im not


----------

